# {H} Space Marines(BA/DA), Eldar, Orks, Space Wolves, Tau {W} Grey Kights, Tau, $$



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all! I have up for sale/trade a bunch of different stuff for a few different armies. If you would like pictures just let know of what, and I will send them to you. Looking for trades for a few things or just cash, so that I an purchase my new army Grey Knights(I know “jumping on the bandwagon”) As far a selling them goes willing to give really good prices compared to GW 

I have wanted to get into Daemon Hunters for a while(read their books, and love the back stories, so with the release of the new Grey Knights Codex I am really going to get into them this time. I would like to get more of the older metal models over the new plastic models. Mostly just looking for the Terminators and HQ’s in that department. 

So here is what I have to offer: 

Space Marines(BA/DA) 

HQ: 
Marneus Calgar 
Calger's Honor Squad 
Pedro Kantor 
Librarian in Terminator Armour 
Captian 
Champion 

Elites: 
Heavy Bolter Servitor/Normal Servitor 
4 - Assault Terminator(Lighting Claws) 
25 - Terminators( 3 Heavy Flamers/4 Sergeants/ Chainfist/ Missile Launcher/ Assault Cannon) 
11 - Sternguard Veterans(2 Combi-Melta/1 Combi-Plasma) 
(4 Terminators missing front/head from the Black Reach set) 
4 - Dark Angels Veterans 
1 - Priest 

Troops: 
31 - Tactical Marines(Bolt-Guns) 
1 - Chapter Banner 
1 - Heavy Bloter 
2 - Flamers 
6 - Plasma Guns 
3 - Plasma Cannons 
10 - Scouts 
5 - Scout Snipers 
2 - Assault Marines 
Sergeant (Combi-Plasma) 
2 - Sergeant Chainsword 

Heavy: 
2 Brother-Sergeant Chronus(1 fits in Tanks/ 1 on Base) 
Land Raider 
Predator 

ELDAR 

HQ: 
Farseer with Staff 
Eldar Warlock 
Autarch with Fusion Gun 
Yriel of Iyanden 

Elites: 
10 - Fire Dragon 

Troops: 
8 - Dire Avengers 
9 - Guardian Squad 
11- Storm Guardians 
9 - Rangers 

Fast: 
3-Vyper Jetbike 

Heavy: 
1-Wraithlord 
1-Fire Prism 
2-Falcon 

ORKS 

HQ: 
2 - Warbosses 

Elites: 
22 - Nobz 
7 - Heavy Shottas 
10 - Black Orks(can be used as Nobz) 

Troops: 
60 - Boyz (some of them from Black Reach) 

Fast: 
1 – Deffkopta 

SPACE WOLVES 
Logan Grimnar 
Ragnar Blackmane 

Troops/Elites 

28 - Blot Pistols/Chainsword 
10 - Boltguns/Chainsword 
7 - Plasma Gun/Chainsword 
3 - Boltguns/Power Fist 
3 - Bolt Pistol/Power Fist 
3 - Storm Bolters/Chainsword 
3 - Bolt Pistols/Power Sword 
2 - Boltgun/Power Sword 
2 - Plasma Guns 
1 - Twin Lighting Claws 
Scouts - 6 Bolt Pistols/Heavy Bolter/Boltgun/Shotgun/Power Fist 
Long Fans - 2 Lascannon/3 Heavy Bolters 
Space Wolves Codex 

2 Small GW Cases 
1 Large GW Case 

That is pretty much everything that I have to offer right now. Mostly everything that I have to offer is unpainted, some of it is primed. 

Looking for: 

Grey Knight Terminators 
Inquisitor Coteaz 
Grey Knights Brother Captain 
Grey Knights Brotherhood Champion 

Fire Warriors 
Broadsides(Forgeworld would be a bonus) 
Piranha 
Devilfish


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

PMed! ..........................


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Exactly which cases are they? And what type of predator do you have?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

SCOUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love em how much for the? oh also i have a spare dude who was the justicar model but is now classed as brotherhood champion, yeh so how much money for every single scout you have


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh also have 12 fire warriors and 6 stealthsuits for tau plus one crisis suit


----------



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

They are the standerd cases that are on the website. The small one has thre levels of faom and the large has six.


----------

